# Hoodies - Max temp when heat pressing?



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

Here at my place weather is getting colder. I have few of fruit of the loom hoodies 80%cotton 20%polyester. What is the max temp and time you ever pressed hoodies? I have blacks and whites.



I don't wanna burn them... Got few of them and I wanna make them so I have something to wear in this weather. A little to expensive to play around with them and burn them.


Any info or your experience would be very helpfull.


----------



## pmzirkle (Oct 5, 2014)

For plastisol 365 for 9 seconds
For vinyl 305 for 15 seconds


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

pmzirkle said:


> For plastisol 365 for 9 seconds
> For vinyl 305 for 15 seconds


Thanks Peter, this info is very usefull. I never heat pressed a hoodie


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

i've done 320f for 20 secs on 50/50 hoodies

the reds will 'box-out' but will fade as they cool

use your pillows if the zipper/collar/front pockets are on the platen,
or if you are adding a back design as well

i also lower the front design compared to a tee (4"-5" below the collar instead of 2"-2.5")
for a back i usually do something smaller and lower it to just below where the hood ends
(some people hide the design under the hood so it is only visible when the hood is up)


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

The FOTL 80/20 hoody is a good quality hoody, so pressing isn't a problem. Regular vinyl goes on well at 160c, 15 - 20 sec. As Edward said, any colour loss will come back as the garment cools ( except for the cheapest of budget garments).


No special vinyl needed.

Dye migration isn't often a problem even on 50/50 hoodies as the dyes used aren't particularly 'harsh' and are usually well fixed ( again except on budget garments)


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Follow the instructions that comes with your substrate. It'll be fine.


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

Hey, thanks guys for all of your help with my question. This will be very helpfull.


Into the T already knows, but for the rest of you here are some info, so you will know what my concern was. If I think again, maybe Splathead knows also. That guy checks everything -.-


I don't do vinyl or plastisol. I have some waterbased inks for screen printing at home, but I didn't have the time to learn myself how to screen print good.


But I do airbrushing. Now here's the problem. People in states when they buy t-shirt which was airbrushed they wash it cold air dry no tumbler. In my country 40 Degrees Celsius = 104 Fahrenheit Machine dry is kinda standard... So I spend bunch of time and tests, just to figure out how to make my stuff work under those conditions when someone is washing.


The airbrush people on forum usually don't do t-shirts, and if they do, their answer would be: cold wash air dry. So basically I can't get help from the airbrush community about t-shirts 


But I can get help here. So I combine my tests with the knowledge of vinyl and screen printers about heat pressing and curing and I found a nice solution for me which works. I also learned a lot about cutting here and vinyl, which is handy. I use oramask vinyl for stencils if I do designs which needs to be sprayed on positive space. If I spray on negative I use mylar or regular fax paper.


Either way, if I would ask the same question about hoodies on airbrush community the answer would be : cold wash air dry, use iron or heat press and you are good...


So you can see, with you guys I get more knowledge and you gave me ideas how far I can push myself, the fabric and heat from heat press.


To answer to our police man Splathead. 


On those colors which I use they are rules which you need to follow, but they don't work on those conditions which I wanna. So I use mines. But I do need to know when hoodie will be burned so I know what is max limit hoodie can handle. Well actually I got info what you guys are doing so this will be good.  That info which you guys shared, gives me ''window'' how far I can go.


And in all of my honesty I am really gratefull for all of your help guys. You saved me some money here. I was worried for the white hoodie. Didn't wont that hodie becomes burned yellow.  Now I can order few more white hoodies.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

seacookie said:


> Splathead knows also. That guy checks everything -.-


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

splathead said:


>


you are killing me


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

davidjhn127 said:


> Answer-. Follow the heat press temperature chart:
> 1. HEAT PRESS TEMP FOR POLYESTER
> When pressing fabrics made of polyester, it’s highly recommended that you stick to low temperatures. The perfect values for time and temperature are 270 °F for about 10 seconds.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks for taking the time to write all of this! I don't have chart on mine, but I am happy I got yours.


----------

